# The famous Valentina Lisitsa / St. Pancras concert



## Viz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hellooo all, newbie here; I expect many of you know but Valentina Lisitsa did a semi-spur-of-the-moment recital at a crappy old upright piano in St Pancras last week; I was incredibly lucky to be standing 2 metres away from her and took these 2 videos of her playing Liszt 12th Hungarian Rhapsody and the brilliant El Contrabandista - enjoy! And check out her unusual technique at 6:32 into the Hungarian Rhapsody (the first one). Amazing!!


----------

